# Will this be the first domino to fall in Europe?



## zadiac (15/5/17)

Received this in my e-mail this morning

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...18974&ca=cafd7227-bbe6-441f-9d8f-4a625219d9cf

Can't wait to see the outcome of this!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (15/5/17)

Thanks for sharing @zadiac 

Please let us know what happens - if you manage to follow it


----------

